# how to register?



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

We've been shopping around for a new pup, some are registered some are not. If we were to get one that is not registered what does it take to register them? Has anyone been through the process that could fill me in? 
thanks!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

You can register them through CKC I believe it is after they are 6 months old, by taking a few photos and having someone verify that it is purebred. I haven't done this but have heard about it, I'm sure CKC can tell you if you visit their site ckcusa.com


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

never done this, kinda interesting though, deff. something to look into.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

If the parents aren't registered then you can't register the puppies with the KC. It isn't possible to verify that a dog is pure bred just by looking at them. 

I personally wouldnt' be bothered about registering them with CKC or DLR - why waste money (that is unless it is free of course)

The DLR or CKC means that if they look like chihuahuas then they can be registered as chihuahuas but it doesn't mean that they are pure bred - they could be cross bred.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You don't need papers unless you are going to show or breed. If you aren't planning on showing or breeding, you don't need papers. You may end up paying a lot more for a dog with papers than one without and putting them next to each other - perhaps very little difference in quality. Nobody goes around with their papers when they have their dog, so I don't see why it would matter.

Papers on a dog are like a title on a car. They don't guarantee quality at all. They just guarantee that the parents are the same breed. You could have a 5 legged 30 pound chihuahua and have it be AKC registered. Just like you could have two titled cars next to each other... one in showroom condition and one an old junker. You couldn't tell that by looking at the title! 

The other registries we have here in the states are just in it for the money, in my opinion, and funded by those who were disgruntled with AKC's DNA requirement and record keeping rules. But the breeders thought having "papers" would make the puppies sell for more, so they joined another registry.

A reputable breeder who has a litter and breeds for show dogs will always have some that are pets, and not show quality. They have the exact same "papers" as their littermates who could be champions. And most of these breeders will sell these puppies with limited registration. Which means they can't be shown or bred from, but must be altered.

I guess I am rambling, but I really don't understand the need for papers or the prestige of them if you are just looking for a family pet. You would be much farther ahead to look at a lot of litters and see the mom and other family members, hopefully the dad too. Maybe they kept a puppy from a previous breeding so you can see a sister/aunt grown up. If you like how the family looks, you will like how your puppy will turn out!  That's a much more accurate predictor than papers.

OH, and to go back to your original question... if you buy a dog without papers (AKC), then you won't be able to get them. They've got to come from the breeder, as AKC verifies the numbers, etc. on the parents. I don't know how other registries handle unregistered dogs, but if they are just looking at them and saying "yeah, they look purebred" and issuing papers, then I don't think that's worth much!

Brodysmom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

you don't need papers but it's a something nice to have. Like i got the CKC papers for a few of my dogs that didn't have papers and I added there photo on the papers.

I framed them and plann to pplace them above there cage in thier room once i fix it up . so it's more for the owner but not needed.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i agree with denise it cant be dont over here in uk at all if the parents arent registered then the pups cant be

but if you are only looking for a pet then why bother unless you want to breed or show the little one!!


----------

